
Remote team trends to watch in 2016 - ryanchartrand
https://medium.com/@ryanchartrand/top-4-remote-team-trends-for-2016-2e4cb24394cf#.4pv7krblv
======
mavdi
So... CoLiving companies don't hire anyone with families?

